# Cable Lightning officiel - Durée de vie et qualité?



## Benleroy (4 Août 2014)

Lu'

J'ai 2 cable lightning officiel apple qui sont en train de rentre l'âme. Le câble a commencé à se ratatiner le mois passé et la gaine s'est ensuite fragilisée.
Ils ont +/- 1an. Le premier à été fourni avec l'iphone et le second à été acheté dans l'applestore d'oberhausen.

Je suis de belgique, donc pas d'applestore sous la main, du coup je suis passé chez un APR (Cami à Liège) et ceux ci m'ont redirigé vers l'opérateur Mobistar (qui distribue l'iphone sur le marché belge). Chez Mobistar on me déclare que le SAV ne couvre pas ce type de produit...
Tout en me précisant qu'ils vendent des câbles neufs officiels et que je risque de m'électrocuter vu que le câble est nu sous la gaine blanche craquelée.

Niveau utilisation, mes cables ont toujours été conservé hors prise de courant une fois la charge terminée. Toujours utilisés avec un adaptateur conforme. Jamais enroulé, ...

Bref, voyez l'état...

Suis-je le seul a avoir ce genre de merde?
Ceux ci seraient ils remplacés si je me rendais dans un applestore? Faudrait il prendre rdv avec un génius?

A votre avis?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)

Déjà une chose est sûre c'est que tu ne risques pas plus de t&#8217;électrocuter qu'en touchant les contacts dorés au bout de la prise Lightning! (c'est du 5 volts, pas plus!!!)

Ensuite, ce n'est pas normal cette dégradation 

Dans un AppleStore, je pense que tu pourrais les faire changer (même si ce n'est pas explicitement couvert par la garantie)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

j'ai encore jamais vu ça


----------



## city1 (4 Août 2014)

le même problème que toi sauf que moi  c'est un 30 broches


----------



## Benleroy (4 Août 2014)

Bon déjà cela me rassure pas mal. Je vais continuer d'utiliser le câble (en prenant soin de l'isoler avec du tape) car mine de rien ça bouffe en batterie ce genre de truc.

Je vais essayer de programmer un voyage dans un applestore et essayer de faire marcher la garantie.

Merci pour l'info 

Par contre on ne pourrait meme pas dire que le cable chauffe vu que le probleme se pose dans ma voiture et a mon domicile


----------



## city1 (4 Août 2014)

le mien après une petite réparation


----------



## Benleroy (4 Août 2014)

ouep...

ca fait ch* pour 2 cables à 20... surtout que c'est tt de suite moins présentable sur un bureau


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)

Benleroy a dit:


> ... surtout que c'est tt de suite moins présentable sur un bureau



Ca dépend du bureau!


----------



## mr.hyde (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour ,en Apple Store il le change si téléphone toujours sous garantie 
Mais il faut un câble propre ( sa trace scotch ou autre ) sinon il le refuse .
J'ai echange le mien qui ressemblais au tien au mois de mars , pour un neuf qui a durée 2 mois...


----------



## Lauange (8 Octobre 2014)

comme celui de ma fille, il ne faut pas tirer le cable par le fil mais directement sur l'embout.


----------



## mr.hyde (8 Octobre 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> comme celui de ma fille, il ne faut pas tirer le cable par le fil mais directement sur l'embout.



C'est mon cas pour le 1er cable toujours tiré sur le fil 
Alors sur le 2 j'ai fais attention mais avec la torsion il a fait pareille ( je l'avais tout les jours dans mon sac ) 
Pour le 3ieme je lui l'es renforcé avec du scotch des le départ


----------



## cillab (10 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
j'ais jamais vue de pareils cables j'en ais deux , un pour mon IPAD et un pour mon iphone 5
depuis le début ils sont nikels!!!!!!! tu n'a pas un chat ou une bestiole  ??  parce que la c'est fort  regarde sur le cite  MACWAY

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------




Benleroy a dit:


> ouep...
> 
> ca fait ch* pour 2 cables à 20... surtout que c'est tt de suite moins présentable sur un bureau




 bonjour 

 1290 chez MACWAY 100cm  et ils sont plus costauds


----------



## Lauange (11 Octobre 2014)

mr.hyde a dit:


> C'est mon cas pour le 1er cable toujours tiré sur le fil
> Alors sur le 2 j'ai fais attention mais avec la torsion il a fait pareille ( je l'avais tout les jours dans mon sac )
> Pour le 3ieme je lui l'es renforcé avec du scotch des le départ



Je connais une vieille astuce de technicien, il faut mettre un ressort (type stylo bille) sur le fil. Le plus dur est de le passer.


----------



## sera2015 (25 Septembre 2015)

http://www.amazon.fr/certifié-Syncw...6QZ6/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2DGIQMFD2NGBK


----------

